# Would you?



## Mouse19 (1 December 2020)

As a teenager I sporadically hunted when I could beg or borrow a mount. I really enjoyed these days out but due to life moving on I haven’t hunted in 15 or so years. 
It’s a long story to explain but through a work colleague I’ve never actually met because we live opposite ends of the country and the coronavirus zoom meetings have brought us together.  she’s offered me a day on her very experienced hunter. 

Obviously this would have to be done when the coronavirus has done one so realistically it could be very late this season or next season. 

But... 

I’ve not hunted in years, I vaguely remember the etiquette but I’m scared of making a fool of myself. 

I’ve not jumped in years. It’s not massive hedge hopping country where she hunts thank god. But there maybe some obstacles that may need tackling. 

The lady who’s offering me her horse lives in London and the horse is in the West Country on hunt livery. She was very blasé about it all saying that i just need to turn up and get on, then call them when I’m done and they’ll come and fetch the horse. 
I’ve never done that. I always hunted locally and knew my way either back home or back to friends box. 

I’ve always gone with people that I know. Usually people who are more experienced in the field and I can follow them about and not get lost 😂. 

I have ridden for years and have my own, but he only does RC and hacking. We don’t jump due to an old injury of his. I had a jumping lesson before lockdown at Summerhouse and despite me feeling a bit sick I survived and actually enjoyed it. the instructor said I didn’t miss any strides and although my position was rusty due to not riding short for such a long time it wouldn’t take long to get back into it if I wanted. 

I am sorely tempted to take her up on her offer, but I also don’t want to die or worse, make a fool out of myself. 
But I don’t know :/


----------



## Lady Jane (2 December 2020)

I'd ask her if she has a friend you could go with. It does sound like a great opportunity. And maybe could you go and ride the horse out first before you commit to hunting? Let us know how it goes - and have fun!


----------



## mini_b (2 December 2020)

That sounds great! 
Could you ask her if there is someone you could be paired up with? Meet with at the yard and set off together? Surely she must have friends she goes with if she’s a seasoned hunter? 
let us know if you go and how you get on!


----------



## Jellymoon (15 December 2020)

A friend offered me the same about 5 years ago - a day on a very experienced former hunt hireling. I hadn’t hunted for about 18 years! 
I went and hacked him out first. And then on the day I was with my friend. I was also still jumping on my own horse at home, but it was still a bit scary cantering into a set of rails on a horse I’d never jumped before! I was told he knows his job and just to let him get on with it. Which was quite hard, but once I stopped faffing about the striding, we were away.
Anyway, great day was had and it reminded me how much I used to enjoy hunting and I now go as often as I can on my own horse. 
Go for it!


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (16 December 2020)

I'd take her up on the offer.
And if her horse is on hunter livery there is very likely to be other liveries there hunting the same day so introduce yourself, and ask could they please give you the heads up or grab you when they are Hacking back to meet the box. 

And enjoy!


----------



## spotty_pony (10 May 2021)

I'd snap her hand off! I would want to ride the horse a few times before hunting it but if somebody offered me that opportunity right now I would be over the moon! Enjoy!


----------



## popcorn1 (11 May 2021)

You will be fine! 

I booked a weekend hunt in Ireland while I was visiting family. I had not jumped in probably ten years and even when I had jumped previously, it had only been up to about 2ft6. 

A good hunter will just jump what's infront of him. You wont need to worry about him. Just make sure you have a neck strap and enjoy the ride! You would be insane not to take this opportunity.

I had a blast and jumped walls that were as wide as they were high. Walls that would make me sick to my stomach considering jumping if I was walking a course! Once you are out there, the fear ebbs away and you and your horse suddenly feel invinsible. There is nothing quite like it.


----------



## Bob notacob (18 June 2021)

you cannot make a fool of your self out hunting except by disrespecting your fellow riders and associates . Everything else is just down to luck.


----------



## Bob notacob (18 June 2021)

popcorn1 said:



			You will be fine!

I booked a weekend hunt in Ireland while I was visiting family. I had not jumped in probably ten years and even when I had jumped previously, it had only been up to about 2ft6.

A good hunter will just jump what's infront of him. You wont need to worry about him. Just make sure you have a neck strap and enjoy the ride! You would be insane not to take this opportunity.

I had a blast and jumped walls that were as wide as they were high. Walls that would make me sick to my stomach considering jumping if I was walking a course! Once you are out there, the fear ebbs away and you and your horse suddenly feel invinsible. There is nothing quite like it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ,it got me 4 weeks in ICU


----------

